# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  سؤال المحاضرة الثالثة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أجب عن القضية التالية مدعما إجابتك بالأسانيد القانونية:

وقائع القضية:

اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

> أجب عن القضية التالية مدعما إجابتك بالأسانيد القانونية:
> 
> وقائع القضية:
> 
> اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟


 

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*الإجابة:*
*لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم (ههريدي) المصري الجنسية أمام القضاء المصري* 
*السبب القانوني:*
*المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان العقوبة على على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج والسند القانوني نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات والغاية منه أن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم إجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه* 
*ولإعمال هذا المبدأ يجب أن تنطبق أربعة شروط:*
*1-أن يكون المتهم وطنياً*
*2-إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج*
*3-أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني*
*4- ألا يحاكم على جريمته في الخارج* 

*وفي حالة المتهم (هريدي) لا ينطبق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية لعدم توافر الشرط الثالث لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الفرنسي فقط وليس طبقاً للقانون المصري لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودته إلى الوطن*

----------


## Mohammed Hassan Elhoby

***لا يمكن* ملاحقة المتهم المصري الجنسية أمام القضاءالمصري.
***وذلك بسبب:*
أنالمقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيةهو: سريان العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج.
***السند القانوني:*
نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوباتوالغاية منهأن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم جواز تسليمه لكي تحاكمه ,
ولهذا المبدأ أربعةشروط يجب أن تنطبق:
*أ-*أن يكون المتهموطنياً.
*ب-*إرتكاب الجريمة كلها فيالخارج.
*ج-*أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني.
*د-*ألا يحاكمعلى جريمته في الخارج.

**وفي هذه الحالة: لا ينطبق مبدأالشخصية الإيجابية على المتهم لعدم توافر ثالث شرط لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الفرنسي ولا يعاقب عليه القانون المصري لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودتهإلى الوطن.

----------


## Mostafa kamal

> أجب عن القضية التالية مدعما إجابتك بالأسانيد القانونية:
> 
>  وقائع القضية:
> 
>  اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟




*الأجابة*

*(لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم امام القضاء المصري )

السبب

  المبدأ الذي ينطبق في هذه الحالة هو مبدأ الشخصية الأيجابية والمقصود منه هو سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد

والسند القانوني لهذا المبدأ :

مانصت عليه المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات 

والغاية من هذا المبدأ:

يعتبر هذا المبدأ* * بديلاً عن تسليم الوطني لدولة اجنبية لعدم أجازة تسليمة لكي تحاكمة ولكن بشروط معينة 

هذه الشروط هي :

1- أن يكون المتهم وطنياً 

2- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

4- الا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج 

حكم هذه الحالة

  الشرط الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقتة هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري  ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن مصر فلا يمكن محاكمتة من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لاينطبق مع مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية 
*

----------


## أحمد شوقي الجهلان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
لا يمكن ملاحقة ( هريدي ) أمام القضاء المصري وذلك وفقاً لمبدأ الشخصية الجنائية وتعريفه:-  

(( سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني علي الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد ))  

السند القانوني لهذا المبدأ:- (( نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات والغاية من هذا النص أن هذا المبدأ يعتبر بديل لعدم تسليم المواطن لدولة أجنبية لتحاكمه))  

ومن شروط تطبيق هذا المبدأ:- (( أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي و الوطني)) 

و بالتالي عدم جواز ملاحقة هريدي لأن القانون المصري لا يجرم الجمع بين بين أكثر من زوجة.

----------


## Ahmed Fouad

> أجب عن القضية التالية مدعما إجابتك بالأسانيد القانونية:
> 
> وقائع القضية:
> 
> اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟


*الإجابة:*
*لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم (ههريدي) المصري الجنسية أمام القضاء المصري*

*السبب القانوني:*
*المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان العقوبة على على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج والسند القانوني نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات والغاية منه أن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم إجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه* 
*ولإعمال هذا المبدأ يجب أن تنطبق أربعة شروط:*
*1-أن يكون المتهم وطنياً*
*2-إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج*
*3-أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني*
*4- ألا يحاكم على جريمته في الخارج*


*وفي حالة المتهم (هريدي) لا ينطبق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية لعدم توافر الشرط الثالث لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الفرنسي فقط وليس طبقاً للقانون المصري لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودته إلى الوطن*

----------


## احمد علاء الدين محمد

أجب عن القضية التالية مدعما إجابتك بالأسانيد القانونية.:

اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟

(لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم امام القضاء المصري )

السبب:

المبدأ الذي ينطبق في هذه الحالة هو مبدأ الشخصية الأيجابية والمقصود منه هو سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد

والسند القانوني لهذا المبدأ :

مانصت عليه المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات 

والغاية من هذا المبدأ:

يعتبر هذا المبدأ *بديلاً عن تسليم الوطني لدولة اجنبية لعدم أجازة تسليمة لكي تحاكمة ولكن بشروط معينة 

**هذه الشروط هى:

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنياً 

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

c- الا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج 

حكم هذه الحاله:*
*الشرط الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقتة هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن مصر فلا يمكن محاكمتة من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لاينطبق مع مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية 

*

----------


## im alawer

اولا احييكم كل التحية يا حملة لواء العدل و الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  اما بعد  فيما لو كان هريدى قد ارتكب جريمة مكتملة الشروط من حيث الشخصية الجنائية وهرب لدولة لا يدان فيها هذا الفعل فكيف التكييف القانونى لذاك الشى اى ليش الوطن ولا محل الاقامة بل مكان اخر  "اى مبدأ سنحكم اقليمية ام شخصية القانون ولماذا

----------


## im alawer

سؤال اود ان اطرحه للدكتورة ادامها الله ذخرا لمصر والعرب :طفل ولد على متن الخطوط الجوية  القطرية فى عملية سطو  على الطائرة   قتل هذا الطفل بعيار نارى مع العلم بان ابوه فلسطينيان من وكما تعرفين ان الطفل هنا فى هذه الحالة قد اخذ الجنسية القطرية من له حق المحاكمة p or q                                                      :

----------


## ahmed maher

الإجابة:-

(لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم امام القضاء المصري )

السبب:

المبدأ الذي ينطبق في هذه الحالة هو مبدأ الشخصية الأيجابية والمقصود منه هو سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد

والسند القانوني لهذا المبدأ :

مانصت عليه المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات 

والغاية من هذا المبدأ:

يعتبر هذا المبدأ *بديلاً عن تسليم الوطني لدولة اجنبية لعدم أجازة تسليمة لكي تحاكمة ولكن بشروط معينة 

**هذه الشروط هى:

a- أن يكون المتهم وطنياً 

b- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

c- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني
*
*d- الا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج 

حكم هذه الحاله:*

*الشرط الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقتة هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن مصر فلا يمكن محاكمتة من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لاينطبق مع مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية 

*

----------


## peter amir

الإجابة*:-**

*                 لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم أمام القضاء المصري 

                                    و ذلك بسبب*:
*
المبدأالذي ينطبق في هذه الحالة هو مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية والمقصود منه هوسريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني خارجالبلاد

                           السند القانوني لهذا المبدأ* :**
*
               ما نصت عليه المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات 

                             الغاية من هذا المبدأ*:**
*
يعتبر هذا المبدأ*بديلاً**عن تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم أجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه ولكن بشروط معينة* 
*
**                            هذه الشروط هي**:
**
**  أ-**أن يكون المتهم وطنياً** 

** ب- ارتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج**

** ج-* *أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني**
*
* د-* *إلا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج** 

**حكم هذه الحالة**:**
*
*الشرط**الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقته هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً**للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل**القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن**مصر فلا يمكن محاكمته من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لا ينطبق مع مبدأ**الشخصية الإيجابية*

----------


## seif ahmed tarek

*لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم (ههريدي) المصري الجنسية أمام القضاء المصري
*
*المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان العقوبة على على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج والسند القانوني نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات والغاية منه أن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم إجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه* 
*ولإعمال هذا المبدأ يجب أن تنطبق أربعة شروط:*
*1-أن يكون المتهم وطنياً*
*2-إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج*
*3-أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني*
*4- ألا يحاكم على جريمته في الخارج*

----------


## ميار سامي عبدالرحيم

*لا**يمكن**ملاحقة المتهم**المصري الجنسية أمام القضاءالمصري**.**
******وذلك بسبب**:**
**أنالمقصود**بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيةهو**:* *سريان العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني**بالخارج**.**
******السند**القانوني**:**
**نص المادة** 3* *من قانون العقوباتوالغاية**منهأن يكون بديلاً من تسليم**الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم جواز تسليمه لكي تحاكمه** ,
**ولهذا المبدأ أربعةشروط يجب أن تنطبق**:
**أ**-**أن يكون**المتهموطنياً**.
**ب**-**إرتكاب**الجريمة كلها فيالخارج**.
**ج**-**أن يكون**الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني**.
**د**-**ألا**يحاكمعلى جريمته في**الخارج**.**

******وفي هذه**الحالة**:**لا ينطبق**مبدأالشخصية الإيجابية على**المتهم لعدم توافر ثالث شرط لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الفرنسي ولا يعاقب عليه القانون المصري**لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودتهإلى الوطن**.*

----------


## مها عبد الكريم

*****لا**يمكن**ملاحقة المتهم**المصري الجنسية أمام القضاءالمصري**.**
******وذلك بسبب**:**
**أنالمقصود**بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيةهو**:* *سريان العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني**بالخارج**.**
******السند**القانوني**:**
**نص المادة** 3* *من قانون العقوباتوالغاية**منهأن يكون بديلاً من تسليم**الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم جواز تسليمه لكي تحاكمه** ,
**ولهذا المبدأ أربعةشروط يجب أن تنطبق**:
**أ**-**أن يكون**المتهموطنياً**.
**ب**-**إرتكاب**الجريمة كلها فيالخارج**.
**ج**-**أن يكون**الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني**.
**د**-**ألا**يحاكمعلى جريمته في**الخارج**.**

******وفي هذه**الحالة**:**لا ينطبق**مبدأالشخصية الإيجابية على**المتهم لعدم توافر ثالث شرط لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الفرنسي ولا يعاقب عليه القانون المصري**لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودتهإلى الوطن**.*

----------


## محمد فوزى عبد الحليم

*(لا يمكن ملاحقتة  امام القضاء المصري )

السبب

المبدأ الذي ينطبق في هذه الحالة هو مبدأ الشخصية الأيجابية والمقصود منه هو سريان قانون العقوبات الوطني على الجرائم التي يتركبها شخص وطني خارج البلاد

والسند القانوني لهذا :

مانصت عليه المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات 

والغاية:
يعتبر هذا المبدأ* *بديلاً عن تسليم الوطني لدولة اجنبية لعدم أجازة تسليمة لكي تحاكمة ولكن بشروط معينة 

هذه الشروط هي :

1- أن يكون المتهم وطنياً 

2- أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج

3- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني

4- الا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج 

الحكم 
الشرط الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقتة هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن مصر فلا يمكن محاكمتة من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لاينطبق مع مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية 
*

----------


## أحمد السيد متولي

> سؤال اود ان اطرحه للدكتورة ادامها الله ذخرا لمصر والعرب :طفل ولد على متن الخطوط الجوية القطرية فى عملية سطو على الطائرة قتل هذا الطفل بعيار نارى مع العلم بان ابوه فلسطينيان من وكما تعرفين ان الطفل هنا فى هذه الحالة قد اخذ الجنسية القطرية فمن له حق المحاكمة؟ p or q :


 
*بما أن الطفل قد قتل ووقعت الجريمة على متن الطائرة القطرية فتبعاً لمبدأ جنسية الطائرة* 
*فسوف تتم المحاكمة تبعاً للقانون القطري.وأتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك*

----------


## mohamed ali moustafa

[read]_السؤال :-
اتهمت السلطات الفرنسية (هريدي) المصري الجنسية بأنه أثناء دراسته بإحدى الجامعات الفرنسية قد جمع بين أكثر من زوجة الأمر المعاقب عليه وفقا لقانون العقوبات الفرنسي ، وأثناء توقيفه تمكن المتهم من الهرب والعودة إلى مصر . فهل يمكن ملاحقته أمام القضاء المصري؟



_الاجابة:-
لا يمكن اللحاق بالمتهم هريدى
وذلك لان المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية *(هوسريان العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني**بالخارج*)

وهذا على الاستناد على المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات

وهذا المبدأ يعتبر افضل بديل من تسليم الوطنى الى دولة اجنبية اعدم ايجازة تسليمة لكى تحاكمة ولكن بشروط معينة.


الشروط :-*
(1) أن يكون المتهم وطنياً .

(2) أرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج .

  (3) أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانوني الأجنبي والقانون الوطني .

  (4) الا يحاكم عن الجريمة في الخارج* .


الحكم فى هذه القضية هو :-:

*الشرط الذي لا يمكن القضاء المصري من ملاحقتة هو أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني ففعل تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه من قبل القضاء الفرنسي فقط وليس من قبل القضاء المصري ولأنة تمكن من العودة للوطن مصر فلا يمكن محاكمتة من قبل القضاء المصري لأن هذا لاينطبق مع مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية* .[/read]


_

_

----------


## امانى عبد المنعم احمد

*لا يمكن ملاحقته وذلك طبقاَ لمبدأ الشخصية الإجابية يسرى على هريدى قانون العقوبات المصرى ولا يسرى عليه قانون العقوبات الفرنسى وذلك لأنه وطنياَ ارتكب الفعل فى الخارج بأكماله ولم يحاكم فى فرنسا ولا يمكن تقديمه للحكم فى مصر وذلك لأن الجمع بين أكثر من زوجه أمر لا يعاقب عليه قانون العقوبات المصرى*

*المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية**سريان العقوبة على على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج**والسند القانوني نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات**والغاية منه**أن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم إجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه**
**ولإعمال هذا المبدأ يجب أن تنطبق أربعة**شروط**:*
*    -  أن يكون المتهم**وطنياً*
*-      * *إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في**الخارج*
*- أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً**للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني**
**- ألا يحاكم**على جريمته في الخارج*

----------


## نيفين سعيد سعد احمد

لايمكن ملاحقة المتهمالمصري الجنسية أمام القضاءالمصري.
وذلك بسبب:
أن المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابيةهو: سريان العقوبة على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطنيبالخارج.
السندالقانوني:
نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوباتوالغايةمنهأن يكون بديلاً من تسليمالوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم جواز تسليمه لكي تحاكمه ,
ولهذا المبدأ أربعةشروط يجب أن تنطبق:
-أن يكونالمتهموطنياً.  -إرتكابالجريمة كلها فيالخارج.
-أن يكونالفعل معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني.
-ألايحاكمعلى جريمته فيالخارج.

وفي هذهالحالة:لا ينطبق مبدأالشخصية الإيجابية علىالمتهم لعدم توافر ثالث شرط لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاًللقانون الفرنسي ولا يعاقب عليه القانون المصريلذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودتهإلى الوطن.

----------


## دينا أحمد محمد الشافعى

لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم أمام القضاء المصرى 
السبب فى ذلك 
هو أنه اعمالا بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية لايجابية والتى تعرف بأنه سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص ونى خارج البلاد أى عندما تقع الجريمة بأكملها خارج البلاد أى عندما تقع الجريمة بأكملها خارج اقليم الدولة
السند القانونى 
المادة (3)التى تنص على أن كل مصرى ارتكب وهو خارج القطر فعلا يعتبر جناية أو جنحة فى هذا القانون يعاقب عليه بمقتضى أحكامه اذا عاد الى القطر وكان الفعل معاقبا عليه بمقتضى البلد الذى ارتكبه فيها
شروط مبدأالشخصية الايجابية 
1-صفة المتهم أن يكون وطنى
2-ارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج
3-أن يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه طبقاللقانون الاجنبى والقانون الوطنى 
4- ألايحاكم الوطنى ويستوفى عقوبته فى البلد الاجنبى 
لذلك لايمكن تطبيق مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية عليه لعدم معاقبة تعدد الزوجات هنا فى مصر

----------


## دينا أحمد محمد الشافعى

لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم أمام القضاء المصرى 
السبب فى ذلك 
هو أنه اعمالا بمبدأ الشخصية الايجابية لايجابية والتى تعرف بأنه سريان قانون العقوبات الوطنى على الجرائم التى يرتكبها شخص ونى خارج البلاد أى عندما تقع الجريمة بأكملها خارج البلاد أى عندما تقع الجريمة بأكملها خارج اقليم الدولة
السند القانونى 
المادة (3)التى تنص على أن كل مصرى ارتكب وهو خارج القطر فعلا يعتبر جناية أو جنحة فى هذا القانون يعاقب عليه بمقتضى أحكامه اذا عاد الى القطر وكان الفعل معاقبا عليه بمقتضى البلد الذى ارتكبه فيها
شروط مبدأالشخصية الايجابية 
1-صفة المتهم أن يكون وطنى
2-ارتكاب الجريمة كلها فى الخارج
3-أن يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه طبقاللقانون الاجنبى والقانون الوطنى 
4- ألايحاكم الوطنى ويستوفى عقوبته فى البلد الاجنبى 
لذلك لايمكن تطبيق مبدأ الشخصية الايجابية عليه لعدم معاقبة تعدد الزوجات هنا فى مصر

----------


## نورا السيد نجيب قورة

نورا السيد نجيب قورة
*الإجابة:* 
*[COLOR=blue]*
*لا يمكن ملاحقة المتهم (ههريدي) المصري الجنسية أمام القضاء المصري*


*السبب القانوني:*
*المقصود بمبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية سريان العقوبة على على الجرائم التي يرتكبها شخص وطني بالخارج والسند القانوني نص المادة 3 من قانون العقوبات والغاية منه أن يكون بديلاً من تسليم الوطني لدولة أجنبية لعدم إجازة تسليمه لكي تحاكمه* 
*ولإعمال هذا المبدأ يجب أن تنطبق أربعة شروط:*
*1-أن يكون المتهم وطنياً*
*2-إرتكاب الجريمة كلها في الخارج*
*3-أن يكون الفعل معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الأجنبي والقانون الوطني*
*4- ألا يحاكم على جريمته في الخارج* 



*وفي حالة المتهم (هريدي) لا ينطبق مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية لعدم توافر الشرط الثالث لأن تعدد الزوجات معاقب عليه طبقاً للقانون الفرنسي فقط وليس طبقاً للقانون المصري لذلك فلا يجوز معاقبته عند عودته إلى الوطن*

----------

